# usbehci.sys Problem



## theladydean (May 23, 2007)

I had to do a repair to windows xp, to fix some problems, all went OK, except that i am missing a usbehci.sys file. I was show where to download this file, and I did on driver.com. Now I don't know how to install it. I need specific instructions.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You shouldn't have to download this file, its part of Windows XP. 

If for some reason the file is missing or corrupt then run System File Checker. Go to Start, Run, type "SFC /SCANNOW" without the quotes and you should see SFC run through, it should also ask you for the Windows CD if it needs to replace any files.

If that doesn't work then you'll need to provide us with more information as to what it happening.


----------

